# Burn Films on DVD



## petergawin (Aug 19, 2011)

I have been trying to burn several films onto 1 Dvd but after successfully burning with Nero several of the Films only play 2-3 minutes then move to the next one on my Home Dvd player, If i play them on my PC it is ok?


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

are you burning them as avi or vob files


----------



## petergawin (Aug 19, 2011)

I am burning them with "Nero" as *.AVI.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

does your dvd player support divx/avi/ if not you will have to convert the files to vob and burn them to disc


----------

